# USP Ethyl Oleate



## joedel (Dec 8, 2011)

anyone use these for home brews?

is it possible to suspend enths in this "oil" if a proper ratio is used ... sayyy 50:50 with filtered grapeseed?

much thanks bros


----------



## pieguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Enths as in test e? U don't need to waste money on EO for test e which suspends in just oil and some BA. 

But yea, EO is a great suspender of pesky raws like test prop where u can go 50:50 oil:EO. Reduces pain significantly I hear and thins out the final product very well so it flows through slin pins easily.


----------



## joedel (Dec 10, 2011)

yea i know you dont need it, but since when on cycle i have so much to pin i like to rotate to smaller muscle groups like bi's pecs traps ect..... so for those i like to use 25g so was wondering if it would make it thinner to flow easyer u know what i mean bro?


----------



## joedel (Dec 10, 2011)

i like to wait full week- week an a half before putting more oil into a muscle group


----------



## pieguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes EO makes things flow much easier.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 13, 2011)

joedel said:


> yea i know you dont need it, but since when on cycle i have so much to pin i like to rotate to smaller muscle groups like bi's pecs traps ect..... so for those i like to use 25g so was wondering if it would make it thinner to flow easyer u know what i mean bro?



I always use a 25g. Grapeseed oil, 18% BB, and 2% BA in all my brews, never have had an issue. Can't push the plunger all that fast but takes 60sec tops to do a 3ml shot.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 13, 2011)

I would use the EO in higher mg/ml brews but for the rest 100% GSO...

That's if you're not allergic to EO..


----------



## joedel (Dec 14, 2011)

good point, sust gave me some nasty knots but i figured it was prop since i read some things on prop doing that. does that happen w eo?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 14, 2011)

EO based blends have a tendency of going in smoother with less post injection pain (PIP). Usually half EO, half GSO does the trick and full EO is just costly over-compensation.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 14, 2011)

I think EO causes me knots and pain. So what. I pin only in glutes.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Some people are allergic to EO meaning it causes u massive discomfort during and post injection.


----------



## joedel (Dec 15, 2011)

so if u dont notice it until the next day than its not an allergic reaction.


----------



## wishonekr (Dec 15, 2011)

EO makes the final product much thinner and easier to inject through a smaller sized needle.
But use EO for fast acting compounds like Test P, Tren A etc.. it should be painless 50/50 with GSO


----------



## joedel (Dec 21, 2011)

On a side note, other than the melting points of compounds, is there any other way to tests powders for being legit ?


----------



## joedel (Dec 21, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> I think EO causes me knots and pain. So what. I pin only in glutes.



yea but my knots get so big  i cant walk to the gym let alone work out....


----------



## pieguy (Dec 21, 2011)

It's either the ester itself or the EO. I get knots from prop, but i can still walk when i pin my glutes.


----------

